# Ear Warmer/Headband Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This pattern is an easy-to-knit ear warmer with a classy cable and decorative edging. There are several variations to choose from in this one pattern.

$2.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/headband-earwarmer-5


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!! I love that blue color too! Where did you find the button you used on the cream color? I really like it.


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, Southerngirl you are so talented. I looked at your page on the ravelry store you have so many beautiful patterns. I saved your wild thing mitts to be bought later as well as the earwarmer/headband in this thread.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. Button is from a fabric store. It's the coconut one but this particular one has a lot of character to it.



laurelarts said:


> That is beautiful!! I love that blue color too! Where did you find the button you used on the cream color? I really like it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

TinaBW,

Thank you so much. I notice you're another SC resident. I love living in the South.



TinaBW said:


> Wow, Southerngirl you are so talented. I looked at your page on the ravelry store you have so many beautiful patterns. I saved your wild thing mitts to be bought later as well as the earwarmer/headband in this thread.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very classy ear warmer, just perfect for your cold winters


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely! Looks so comfortable to wear!


----------

